# One is the loneliest number...



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting Gunner a brother or sister in the next 6 months to a year. I know OzVizBoyz has multiple dogs, anyone else have some tips, opinions, pros/cons on getting a second dog?

I'm mostly interested on thoughts around getting another boy, or getting a girl. And how the dynamic or personality of your first dog may/may not change when you bring home a second dog.


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

As you've already said, I have multiple dogs ;D I don't think I'd ever go back to just one, they enjoy each others company so much. What I do ensure is that young dogs bond with me first and not the other dogs. I would never have two puppies at the same time, but try for at least 2 years difference.

I have all boys. As long as you ar pack leader I don't think you'll have problems having multiple boys if you bring in the second as a pup.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I can tell he's much happier when he's around another dog, but right now we don't have the room for two. Hopefully when we move in a few months we'll be able to get him a brother or sister.

I'd like to try and do a traditional rescue if I could, but we'll see how things shake out.


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Ritz is actually the opposite and prefers to be a single family dog. She likes other dogs and is always friendly, but she lived with 4 other vizslas before we got her (at 7 months) and she hated it as she was the runt (shes only 42 lbs now full grown). She was EXTREMELY destructive and is why they gave her away as a rescue to the shelter. 
She hasn't destroyed one thing at our house and is a perfect dog here. Be sure your dog wants a second dog....i know i want another vizsla badly but it wouldn't be fair to ritz...


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

the misses and i were talking dogs.the talk st oped.i wanted another coonhound.she wasn't having that.met a lady on her second pair a vizs.two pups she had brothers.no i didn't leave her house with one dog.wow i have to say at five and a half months now i know i am crazy.about these dogs. i know get more kisses as soon as i walk through the door than ever before.no problems i give them there space to explore as a pup should and direct them to there goals as good dogs .its hard to be the teacher pack leader these guys can be stubborn when they are chasing grasshoppers always good to have cookies in your pocket helps them get back on track. smart dogs they are they do seem to forget that in am there every once in a while.would be ideal if they wernt the same age but that's how the cards were delt so i do the best i can loving every minute of it


----------

